# Qques soucis avec mon hack



## Pochtroi (6 Mai 2015)

Bonjour,
De façon apparemment totalement aléatoire, mon hackintosh présente divers petits soucis :
_ figeage de l'écran (la souris ne bouge plus et je suis obligé de rebooter comme un barbare pour retrouver le contrôle)
_ Plus de sortie son. De temps en temps, le son est coupé. Pourtant, il apparait bien dans la barre de menu et je peux descendre et monter le son au clavier. En revanche, plus rien ne sort et pour retrouver ma sortir son, je dois redémarrer (redémarrage normal).

J'ai du mal à identifier le problème. Pourriez-vous m'aider ?
Config :
GA-B85-D3H
Intel i5 4460

Config Multibeast :
Ethernet : RealtekRTL81xx
Audio : Realtek ALC892 - HD Audio 2


----------



## Pochtroi (6 Mai 2015)

Réparé pour le moment... je reviendrai s'il y a un souci.

Pour le son j'ai remis les réglages d'origine : ALC892 / HDAEnabler Audio : 1

En revanche, en lisant un peu les sujets sur TonyMacX86, j'ai découvert que pour utiliser un SSD non-Apple, il fallait ajouter dans Multibeast
Disk ->TRIM Enabler -> 10.10.3 TRIM Patch

Après avoir fait ça : re-gros plantage. Donc je reboot et après réparation des autorisations sur le SSD système, tout semble fonctionner.


----------



## Pochtroi (7 Mai 2015)

Rebonjour :

Donc après avoir tourné une journée complète, il semble en effet que les figeages intempestifs étaient liés au fait de tourner sur SSD sans avoir activé le 10.10.3 TRIM Patch. Si j'ai bien compris, il faudra que je réactualise le patch (10.10.4, 10.10.5...) à chaque nouvelle MAJ de Yosemite.

En revanche, le problème de son n'est pas réglé mais le diagnostic est plus précis.
Très clairement, l'ordi démarre avec le son sans problème mais au retour de veille, le son semble fonctionner normalement (informatiquement) alors que rien ne sort du bouzin.

Pour mes essais (de mémoire, à préciser) :

Audio -> Realtek ALC 892 donne(=>) pas de son
Audio -> ALC 892 + Optional 3 Port (5.1) Audio => pas de son
Audio -> ALC 892 + Optional HDAEnabler -> Audio ID : 1 => fonctionne jusqu'à la première mise en veille
Audio -> ALC 892 + Optional HDAEnabler -> Audio ID : 2 => pas de son

Je n'aime pas trop jouer avec Multibeast parce que j'ai bien compris que certaines modifications étaient irréversibles (sauf en retouchant directement les fichiers mais je n'ai pas bien compris comment faire, OS X refuse d'éditer ces fichiers).
Donc je prends bien le temps de lire chaque option et ne touche pas à celles qui font autre chose que modifier un paramètre existant (il me suffit alors à priori de remettre l'ancienne option pour annuler mes changements).

Il me reste alors deux solutions :

Préférences Système -> Economie d'énergie -> ne jamais mettre en veille
Continuer à chercher...

Si quelqu'un a déjà été confronté au problème, ça m'intéresse énormément. J'ai trouvé quelques sujets sur ce problème sur TonyMacX86 mais ça semble être arrivé sur une nouvelle version de Multibeast défectueuse sous Mavericks, il suffisait d'utiliser une version plus ancienne pour envoyer les kexts audio adéquats. Sous Yosemite, j'en vois moins parler, et il faut dire que je bitte pas grand chose à l'anglais. Ca me semblerait bizarre de devoir réutiliser une vieille version de Multibeast, ils ont dû corriger l'erreur depuis sur les nouvelles versions ?

En bref : à l'aide si vous pouvez !


----------



## Pochtroi (9 Mai 2015)

Résolu :
Apparemment, il suffisait de définir l'ordi comme un iMac et non un Mac Pro !

Merci polyzargone


----------



## zenelae (19 Mai 2015)

Hello, ravi que ta config fonctionne a nouveau.
Pour le trim, tu as une apply qui se nomme : Trim Enabler qui fonctionne sans problème. Je remercie son dev qui la met à jour en meme temps que les Beta de Mac Os X. Rapide simple et efficace, car tu dois juste cocher un bouton 

TrimEnabler by Cindori 

Voila mon ami


----------

